# I have a problem and need help!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Living at the apartment's we get a lot of people coming to the door. 
Rusty and Sadie are absolutely horrible when people come in. They want to jump and a lot of people don't like that. I encourage people to tell them to get down and it works to some point. I worked with both of them and it don't seem to work, I went as far as telling the person walking in to just ignore them, don't work. Any pointers?


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

One thing that is working here is having people turn their backs on jumping dogs. It seems to confuse them (the dogs, not the people). Once they sit, then the person turns around and gives them attention. Both dogs are getting much better at being calm when the door opens.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Have a friend come over and practice having the dogs sit in a spot near the door when they hear the bell. Just do it over and over till they get it. They need to sit to get a treat and attention. 

Then reinforce it by having them always sit before getting attention from you when you come home or anytime throughout the day. 

It will take awhile, but they'll get it eventually.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Check out the Animal Planet program "It's Me or the Dog." The trainer uses voice commands, inattention and bits of chicken as rewards. Seems to work every time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It will just take practice having them do what you want instead of what you don't. And put leashes on them and step on the leash so it's snugged tight so they can't jump up, but that goes along with teaching what you do want them to do instead of jumping.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a similar problem with Maggie. Not jumping on people. She squeezes herself between visitor's legs, expecting a butt scratch. This catches a lot of folks off guard, and I end up apologizing profusely.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When we were outside and I had help with training (neighborhood kids), treat rewards done over and over in the same situation of excitement did wonders where to this day Lucky will sit when a new person comes.

In the house if he didn't listen when I said "down" I simply sent him to his crate. After a while it clicked...and he started to jump, stopped and went down in a down position.

I say...what ever works....with kids, older people and people who were leery of dogs coming over I just couldn't deal with a mauling Lucky and sometimes "training" isn't an option when you have guests.

Good luck to you...one day they will calmly greet your guests.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will try the leach first along with treats. Thank god it's only two I gotta train and not four...LOL


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Check out the Animal Planet program "It's Me or the Dog." The trainer uses voice commands, inattention and bits of chicken as rewards. Seems to work every time.


This is an excellent show. I have seen it many times. It has lots of good training tips.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

With more than one dog to deal with at a time tethers can be helpful. Short leashes you have set up somewhere that you can attach the dogs to when the door bell rings. The dogs get ignored completely unless they're sitting quietly. Then the reward is to be petted by the visitor...which is what they want anyway.

It's good if alongside this you can practise sit/stay when someone rings the door bell with each dog individually. Which means putting the others in a seperate room while you practice. You can start by having the kids go out and ring the bell. If it gets rung enough they start to ignore it. 

Taegan, who's three has a very hard time not bouncing when someone comes in.

I think a lot of people with multiple dogs have this very same problem.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We are working on Rusty and Penny staying in their " place " when someone comes to the door. Maybe crate, behind a gate, bed.. depending on where their level of obedience is. When starting I have had them go behind a gate and asked the people to ignore barking or jumping. WHen quiet and all 4 ( 8 ) were on the floor they got petted, and treats.. If the people are not dog people I pet and praise and give treats. Now they will lay on a mat or in their open crates until released. That way people can come in, get seated.. and the dogs will settle some by the time they are allowed to go say hello.. Which is what I tell them when meeting new people or dogs. If behind a gate a chew toy will help at first. It is harding with more dogs that way, they tend to feed of each others energy.. hope you find a solution you can live with. Good luck!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I completely agree with Cam's mom about preset up tethers with mats. You can teach them a command like "go home". Eventually, in will be automatic behavoir to go to their mats when people come until they hear their release word. They wont always need to be tethered. Just long enough to make it a reflex.


----------



## Pyxi (Sep 1, 2008)

Just tell visitors to turn their back on bad behaviour. Literally turn around so dog cannot see your face. And for jumping dogs, hide your hands by crossing your arms as well as turning your back. And you MUST stick your nose in the air and stalk past the dog.
No-one must say anything - very effective.

If everyone turns their back and sticks their noses up in the air and doesn't look at the dog for at least an hour and does not TALK to the dog, it's like you're pulling a middle finger at a dog. Very suscinct. Cannot ignore a dog if he's outside, he has to be inside with you to experience being ignored. Being put outside when you are inside is a form of neglect and forms two territories - yours inside and his outside. So why should he listen to you outside when you are on his turf? And why should he care about wee-ing inside - it's not his turf...

Dog will eventually settle down after initial shock of being ignored. You see, a dog thinks he is the one being visited... ignoring changes the status quo. To stop a dog from being boss, you have to ignore for at least 3 days. No LOOKING at dog. No talking to dog. eg: He knows when suppertime is, you don't actually have to call him, unless he is the boss... (Only Pack leader gets looked at, only pack leader gets notified by subordinates.) If you're the boss. He'll follow you. If he is the boss, he'll lead you. 

And NO SHOUTING, NO Scolding - raised voices are like excited barking. He does a wee on the carpet and you get all excited and bark like crazy.... he KNOWS he has done the right thing. THEN you SMACK him. Very confusing. They don't smack each other. Dog has no reference point for smacking. 

You have to decide if you want to be boss or subordinate. It's a decision YOU make. Some people like being subordinates - whatever works for you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I attached two short leaches to the railing (hope they stay in place)
Rusty and Sadie get hooked up when someone comes to the door. We worked on it today with the kids. I keep telling them, sit and so far with the kids it worked. After they where in and it looked like the two settled down I had the kids give them a treat and took the leach off. They did fine. Wish us luck it goes the same with other people.


----------



## Pyxi (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah two schools of thought. The discipline school (punishment then reward) and the intuitive school (psychology & clicker training). I belong to the latter. I don't believe in punishment, only reward. But everyone has their own way of living, that's the beauty of choice.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think I'm punishing my dogs, we have tried everything even the turn you're back, it don't work. There only on leash for a few minutes and perfectly happy after let off. They don't mind at all and for the record it's working. I don't intend on doing this forever just until these two young ones get it.


----------

